# Carbon gloves...are they worth it??



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

I just tore my gloves a week ago and in the market for a new pair. Ive seen the oakley, dainese, and specialized carbon gloves. They look really sweet but are pricey. Are they worth the extra cash? Are they still comfy even with the carbon insertes. Which would you reccomend out of the three?

thanks


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*none of them*



biker3 said:


> I just tore my gloves a week ago and in the market for a new pair. Ive seen the oakley, dainese, and specialized carbon gloves. They look really sweet but are pricey. Are they worth the extra cash? Are they still comfy even with the carbon insertes. Which would you reccomend out of the three?
> 
> thanks


Somebody on this forum recommended using mechanics gloves a while back. Initially I laughed...

But they were right. IMO - the mtb specific gloves out there right now are purposefully made cheap so people will keep having to replace them.

I've been using some mechanics gloves now for about 6 months. They have as much or more vibration absorbing ability as any mtb labeled gloves. The stitching is twice as burly as any stitching in mtb gloves. The axo's and specialized gloves always seemed to bust out at the tips of the fingers. The mechanics gloves have an extra piece of material sewn right on to the tips of each finger to prevent this.

Another nice feature - you can get mechanics gloves in XL and XXL. Axo/661 doesn't make the XXL gloves like the old Decents anymore. People with larger hands can appreciate that...


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*Try these*



biker3 said:


> I just tore my gloves a week ago and in the market for a new pair. Ive seen the oakley, dainese, and specialized carbon gloves. They look really sweet but are pricey. Are they worth the extra cash? Are they still comfy even with the carbon insertes. Which would you reccomend out of the three?
> 
> thanks


I would check the SPEED STFF AIR TIME ! They are not as pricey as the Oakleys but they are nearly the same in design and manufacturing. I use them since Sept. last year after I broke my knuckles at a tree !


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

My Oakleys just died a month ago, and I went back to Fox Sidewinders. Sure enough, I mashed my knuckles on a boulder last weekend. The carbon protection is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

*Oakley's suck*

I have a hookup at Oakley, and have a pair of those gloves, and have gotten them for a bunch of my friends. They only last about a month before the stitcing starts to tear, or come undone. If I were you, I'd steer clear of the Oakleys, and go with a different brand.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

I think they are worth it...I used to come back from ride with bloody knuckles all the time, but haven't since getting some Oakley's.

you have a few options tho! The new Specialized Fortress, Oakley Pilot, Dainese and I also think Brooklyn Machine Works make some...


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*BMW are burley lookin' gloves.*

Wrench @ my LBS has a pr. & they look like you could drive'em through rock. Nice wrist brace on it too.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

ladge said:


> Somebody on this forum recommended using mechanics gloves a while back. Initially I laughed...
> 
> But they were right. IMO - the mtb specific gloves out there right now are purposefully made cheap so people will keep having to replace them.


I've been using the same pair of mechanics gloves for more than a year and they show hardly any wear. They're relatively inexpensive and last forever, a good deal in my book.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

*I really like my Dainese knuckle-dusters! not sure what year they are (lasted for 2 or so!)
got em thru Go-Ride...love that Italian stuff!!!!

(also like the feeling that -if I needed to- I could punch out a car window no problem)*


----------



## Dufault (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a pair of BMW carbon gloves. Fit really nicely and like the other guy said, you could punch through a car window easy. The carbon is really worth it because you wont ever break a nuckle with these babys on. Also, the BMWs have really nice wrist coverage, kevlar stiching as well has mini metal nuckle protecters for the fingers nuckles.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Want BMW info.....*

DAINESE

for fun, here are the phunky Dainese hard knukle gloves I wore to work today, but what I really want is a pic of the BMW carbons....I don't see em on the BMW site......Thanks


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

For what it's worth, I think the oakleys blow nads. They suck.

I've been through 2 pairs of them, and the palm consistently wears out.

Then again, I'm pedaling the bike with them, not using them just for downhill type activities.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Zonic Man, I almost forgot to note pedal-quotient: 5 day work commute: 54 mile/week plus whatever recreational weekend riding I can do. I DO use a rear cassette, which may cause less wear on the gloves than a singlespeed configuration.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Dufault said:


> I have a pair of BMW carbon gloves. Fit really nicely and like the other guy said, you could punch through a car window easy. The carbon is really worth it because you wont ever break a nuckle with these babys on. Also, the BMWs have really nice wrist coverage, kevlar stiching as well has mini metal nuckle protecters for the fingers nuckles.


Anybody have an idea where you can look at/buy the BMW gloves online?


----------



## darkage (Feb 4, 2004)

You can get BMW gloves from QBP. Just go to your LBS and take a look in their QBP catalog. Be warned they fit a little big and they are _hot_ in the middle of summer.


----------



## Dufault (Jan 12, 2004)

[/QUOTE]
for fun, here are the phunky Dainese hard knukle gloves I wore to work today, but what I really want is a pic of the BMW carbons....I don't see em on the BMW site......Thanks[/QUOTE]

Here is a pic or the BMW gloves, Im not sure if they come in different colours though. I just lucked out on ebay and picked them up for 40 bucks. You cant see that well from the picbut there is alot of padding on the palm and hand.


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Also check your local moto shop. I snagged a pair of carbon-knuckled gloves at Honda of Salt Lake made for offroad wrist-twisters (meaning that they're made of fairly breathable materials similar to those used in MTB gloves, though seemingly far more durable; they're not the heavy leather road bike gloves). Cost was in the $35 neighborhood. Ran 'em all last season, and there's no signs of the stiching coming undone, palm wearing through, etc.

First ride after I got the gloves I smacked a tree after coming off a drop; made a very nice tree trucnk-knuckles-handlebar sandwich. Based on how much my hand hurt afterwards, and the gouges in the carbon knuckle caps, I'm fairly sure I would have shattered a knuckle of two without those gloves. I'm sold. 

Good luck!


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

*We need some manufacturer to step up!*

I have been noticing a trend towards whimpy gloves for the last 5yrs. Those that mentioned above about the quality going down are right. The new gloves not only don't protect your hands enough but also are built too cheaply and don't last. I have had some friends with Fox gloves wear them out in less than a season but I am still riding some Qranc Dhs gloves that were made in 99 I think. The company went out of business so I can't get any more.  I have been searching for gloves that have as much protection as they do and have not found any. I like the idea of the carbon knuckles but the way oakley designed the glove that's the only part of the glove that has good protection. The palm area and the pinky protection do not seem very strong to me.

I attached a pic of me 4 yrs ago wearing the same gloves that I wear today. I have crashed in these at least 10 times and since they have kevlar thread and kevlar patches in the palm they are in great shape. They are however not blue anymore they are so faded from the sun that they are kinda grey-blue on the top of the hand. Now that's a good pair of gloves!


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2004)

YOu might get them directly form BMW also, give 'em a call. I have pair and they're nice... I don't know if there's need for carbon knuckles though, anybody here fractured their knuckle?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Turmoil said:


> anybody here fractured their knuckle?


pretty darn close once during a race. That was like 4 years ago and my knuckle is still "over size" to this day!!


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

*alpinstars carbon glove?*

http://www.alpinestars.com/_lp/moto_gloves_men.htm

would any of the aplinestatrs glove work for downhilling or some freeriding?
i saw the air carbons on ebay and was just wondering

thanks


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going to the motorbike shop for my next gloves.


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

jr711 said:


> http://www.alpinestars.com/_lp/moto_gloves_men.htm
> 
> would any of the aplinestatrs glove work for downhilling or some freeriding?
> i saw the air carbons on ebay and was just wondering
> ...


ddaaaaaannngggg. Those are some nice looking gloves! I wish my sidewinders looked that pro. How much are those? $50? $60?


----------



## gimpykid (Jan 13, 2004)

try about 150. They're gonna be VERY HOT! They are road bike gloves. Baically solid leather and kevlar. Probably a very bad choice for mountain biking. (my dad has those for his street bike)


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

gimpykid said:


> try about 150. They're gonna be VERY HOT! They are road bike gloves. Baically solid leather and kevlar. Probably a very bad choice for mountain biking. (my dad has those for his street bike)


i think the air carbons go for $50 something. thats what i've seen on some internet shops


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

$50?! Is that it? $150 is about right for the streetbike gloves. 

If you look at the gloves with th "mx something something" labels you can see the mesh looking stuff they use on mtb/dirtbike gloves so they're more breathable.


----------



## Dog breath wastland racer (Jan 25, 2004)

*There good for knocking people out!!!!!!!!!!*

or fighting mean angery raccons..................


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.motorcycleapparel.net/Me...arbon+Gloves&Category_Code=Alpinestars+Gloves

well i dunno much about motorcycle gloves. thats why i was asking if they'd be okay for downhilling. but these ones are $50.

troy lee has a new super moto glove out too, the apex...its around $50 also

http://www.motojockey.com/dlrindexs...e_1105_partheadernumber_92833-Apex+Gloves.htm

like i said don't know too much about moto gloves i just did a search .just seems like moto gloves with carbon cost less than mtb gloves with carbon. and from what everyone else is saying moto gloves and mechanics gloves are more durable


----------



## toddmcm (Feb 17, 2004)

shanedawg said:


> I have been noticing a trend towards whimpy gloves for the last 5yrs. Those that mentioned above about the quality going down are right. The new gloves not only don't protect your hands enough but also are built too cheaply and don't last. I have had some friends with Fox gloves wear them out in less than a season but I am still riding some Qranc Dhs gloves that were made in 99 I think. The company went out of business so I can't get any more.  I have been searching for gloves that have as much protection as they do and have not found any. I like the idea of the carbon knuckles but the way oakley designed the glove that's the only part of the glove that has good protection. The palm area and the pinky protection do not seem very strong to me.
> 
> I attached a pic of me 4 yrs ago wearing the same gloves that I wear today. I have crashed in these at least 10 times and since they have kevlar thread and kevlar patches in the palm they are in great shape. They are however not blue anymore they are so faded from the sun that they are kinda grey-blue on the top of the hand. Now that's a good pair of gloves!


AMEN brother.... I wish some company would just copy those old Qranc DH gloves... they are hands down the best glove ever made. I've been using the same pair for about 6 years for rding bikes and MOTO..... they are on their last life though, shredded pretty bad finally.

I search ebay all the time and NEVER find them for sale...

I think I"m going to try those BMW gloves, just like the No Fear ones but they're not No Fear so I won't be embarrassed to wear them.


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

*Who needs Carbon when you can get Titanium?*

I just spotted these beasts on the web and immediately thought of Gladiator. I'd love to try and punch a hole through a brick wall with these babies!









From the site www.teamcc.com

Personally I've been using Fox Pawtectors for the last 3 years and although I replace them once a year it prevents them from getting too smelly and it's nice to have new gloves every so often. But...I am looking into some carbon ones now.

*---Matt---*


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*has anyone tried the specialized fortres gloves ?*

that is what i was looking at for gloves 
but i haven;t found any reveiws 
any feedback?

but for $149 timax gloves are tempting
and wicked looking


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

here ya go
http://www.bikeman.com/miva/merchan...oduct_Code=CL8260&Category_Code=CLWARMGLVFULL


----------



## dirTrat (Feb 6, 2004)

*just got mine yesterday(fortress)*

wicked gloves!! fit good, feel good, look good. Massive protection but not bulky. Only thing left to do now is to start thrashin'em to see how long there gonna last!

One review at MTBR, five chilies.

dirTrat


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Not the Knuckle...*



Turmoil said:


> YOu might get them directly form BMW also, give 'em a call. I have pair and they're nice... I don't know if there's need for carbon knuckles though, anybody here fractured their knuckle?


I fractured the 5th metacarpel (bone just below the knuckle of your pinky finger). I hit a tree going off a 2' drop on the local trails. It put a spiral fracture in the bone requiring surgery and 2 screws. I have more Ti in me than on my bike! I don't think carbon patches in the gloves would have prevented this.


----------

